# Need HELP with Inglourious Basterds Costume



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Corduroy pants from a Thrift shop
Surplus military leg warmers, or look at dance supply, or cut the sleeves off a large sweater
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=504864
Belt from thrift shop
For the scarf, you could just cut up a shirt and wrap it around your neck.
That jacket is probably going to be hard to find cheap. It looks like an early P-Coat but the color seems wrong. The P-Coats of that era were blue, but more of a midnight blue. That looks to be Air Force blue. You might be able to find a greatcoat that is approximately the correct shape and color and hem it to be a shorter coat. There may also be a similar coat used by another military you could pick up.


----------



## Julen (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi DeathDealer! 

Thank you really much for your help, it's great!! I am looking for some stuff on ebay, maybe I find the right one there? Just another question, which colour has Brad Pitt's trousers? Is it grey or green?!


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

I thought they looked brown. You may want to find some screen caps though, as the reference picture you posted appears to be for an action figure. That would help get the correct colors.

In both these shots the color looks to be much darker. And in the first picture the texture on his lapel looks wrong for a peacoat.
http://movies.ign.com/dor/objects/7...asterds-20090629050820665.html?page=mediaFull
http://movies.ign.com/dor/objects/7...asterds-20090506031026779.html?page=mediaFull

Here you can see he does not appear to have a military peacoat because the buttons are not solid colored with anchors on them. This could also explain the texture on the lapel.
http://movies.ign.com/dor/objects/7...asterds-20090506084405896.html?page=mediaFull

He also appears to have flap pockets and slash pockets (on the action figure), a US peacoat appears to only has the slash pockets.

Since I imagine he is supposed to be in civilian clothes at that point you could probably save some money by getting a civilian version of a peacoat. If you want a high quality coat for winter you might want to spring for the military version.

Here is more information that you probably wanted to know about the Peacoat.
http://www.thefedoralounge.com/showthread.php?35824-PEACOAT-DATING


----------



## Julen (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi! Thank you really much for your great help!!

I found this one: 

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...009&var=600012917859&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

It's a (dark) brown civilian pea coat, it should come very close to the original piece in the film. 

What about the pants? Which colour do they have? Sometimes they seem brown, then again grey?!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Julen, I think the pea coat you found looks right.


----------



## Julen (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks savagehaunter - but what about the pants?!


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*Here is the Pea Coat you want*

Aeropostale Wool Pea Coat Winter Jacket 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aeropostale-Wool-Pea-Coat-Winter-Jacket-XS-S-M-L-XL-2XL-/120637381598?pt=US_CSA_MC_Outerwear&var=&hash=item61cb04469b


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd say brown more than grey.


----------



## Julen (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you very much guys!!! 

Now I am only looking for the pants, I can't find them


----------

